# ارجو المساعدة cnc - عدم توافق القياسات في برنامج nc studio



## avenir (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو من إخوتي المهندسين العرب المساعدة
أعمل حاليا ببرنامجtype 3
الماكينة لدي أتحكم بها عبر برنامج nc studio V5.5.60
المشكلة هي عند إعطاء الأمر إلي الماكينة بحفر مربع 10 سم فإن هته الأخيرة تقوم بحفر مربع ب20سم
و شكرا


----------



## silver_5000 (11 أبريل 2010)

الحقيقة انا كمان عندى نفس المشكلة بس مضاف عليها ان ابعاد الحفر مش مظبوطة يعنى مثلا لو بعت الحفر بقيمة 9 مللى بينزلهم على 3 مرات مثلا المفروض انه ينزل 3 مللى كل مرة بينزل اول مرة 2 مللى و تانى و تالت مرة بيعيد عليهم بس على نفس المستوى يعنى بتبقى المحصلة ف النهاية 2 مللى بس
بس انا بكون محدد الابعاد دى من برنامج ArtCam بس برضه بارسل للماكينة عن طريق برنامج nc studio


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه المشاكل مرجها جميعا لأعدادات الماكينه من برنامج التحكم غير مضبوطه وهي الإعدادات الخاصة بالمسمار اللولبي الذي يحرك الماكينه عليك معرفة كم دورة يجب أن يدورها العامود حتى يحرك الماكينة بوصة كاملة بالتمام لا زيادة ولا نقص وتعطي هذا العدد للبرنامج مع ملاحظة أن هذا في حالة عمل البرنامج بنظام البوصة

أما إن كان يعمل بالملليمتر فعليك معرفة الدورة الكاملة من العامود تحرك المحور كم مم وتعطي هذا الرقم للبرنامج 

وإن كنت أنت الذي قمت بتصنيع الماكينه وليس عندك معلومات عن كل قطعه فيها فيجب عليك إذا رفع القياسات بنفسك وتغير معطيات البرنامج مره بالزيادة ومرة بالنقص حتى تتمكن من ضبط حركة المحاور بالدقة المطلوبة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوكم في الله 

طارق _ بلال


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

لو تتفضل و تتصل بي فسوف نتوصل للحل 

ان كنت مازات تعاني من المشكلة


----------



## yousef hiari (24 يناير 2012)

سؤال للاخوه الزملاء اثناء العمل على الراوتر هل يمكن التوقف نهائيا عن العمل عند نقطه ما واغلاق البرنامج ثم العوده لنفس النقطة من خلال برنامج nc studio وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yousef hiari (24 يناير 2012)

سؤال للاخوه الزملاء اثناء العمل على الراوتر هل يمكن التوقف نهائيا عن العمل عند نقطه ما واغلاق البرنامج ثم العوده لنفس النقطة من خلال برنامج nc studio وجزاكم الله خيرا
افيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد الرحمان جاسم (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم أخي يوسف يمكن ذلك بسهولة
عند تشغيل الماكنة قم بالضغط على الزر الموجود بجانب زر بداية التشغيل- يسارا- فقط
وسيتم إكمال الماكنة عملها منذ آخر نقطة


----------



## alminhag1 (28 فبراير 2012)

*cnc مع ncStudio*

الاخوة الاعزاء هل من الممكن شرح لبرنامج ncstudio وشكرا


----------



## بلال زبيب (27 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوني الاعزاء
ان مشاكل كرت nc studio 
كشيره اعاني من مشكلة عدم قدرة الكارت على الاستجابه للداتا
وكل فتره من الزمن يتوقف الكارت ولا يفتح البرنامج واضطر الى شراء كرت جديد
وقد اتصلت بالشره المصنعه ولم اصل الى حل مرضي 
اتمنى لك التوفيف ودمت فب رعاية الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ما المقصو بالكارت هل تقصد الدونجل ال يو اس بي الخاص بالبرنامج؟

إذا كان كذلك فهذه مشكلة الشركة او مشكلة في جهازك ربما يكون لديك فيروسات بالجهاز


----------



## sohailmohamed (23 يناير 2013)

aslamo alikum brother.
you just have to set the encoder pulse for example if your system is getting 100p/mm so you have to make it 200 so the distance will be the half of current .hope it will work inshallah.
regards
sohail​


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (24 يناير 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
يا أخ avenir عليك بالدخول إلى صفحة الإعدادات في برنامج ncstudio ومن ثمة تقوم بتغيير مسافة الخطوة الواحدة في x و y و z 
عند الدخول إلى صفحة التغيير يطلب منك البرنامج كلمة السر وهي ncstudio
ارجو لك التوفيق
إذا لم تفهم علي جيدا ممكن أشرح لك بواسطة الصور
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابومجدالدين (11 يوليو 2013)

الاخوة انا لدي ماكينة لقص الزجاج ارجو منكم شرح بالعربي لبرنامج الالة nc stuio وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابومجدالدين (11 يوليو 2013)

شرح لبرنامج nc studio بالعربي مع الفيديو اذا امكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahhusain2006 (23 فبراير 2016)

*ممكن تساعدني*



سفيان عبد الحميد قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> يا أخ avenir عليك بالدخول إلى صفحة الإعدادات في برنامج ncstudio ومن ثمة تقوم بتغيير مسافة الخطوة الواحدة في x و y و z
> عند الدخول إلى صفحة التغيير يطلب منك البرنامج كلمة السر وهي ncstudio
> ارجو لك التوفيق
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي محتاج الشرح بالصور ممكن 
اخوك


----------

